# What's your favorite SPIN FV-1 project?



## odourboy (Jul 13, 2021)

I have the urge to build a SPIN chip based effect pedal, but I don't know what to build. As the title says, what's your favorite? I want something that's useful and exceptional!


----------



## JamieJ (Jul 13, 2021)

The great concept of the arachnid and pythagorus builds are you can use the custom EEPROM service to completely design your own multi effect pedal. So they get my vote. They have conventional sounds available but you can get some more out there pitch shifting patches etc.

Also the hydra delay is incredible and wont ever leave my board. Oh now I cant choose between the two... I think i'd keep the Hydra if i could only have one actually.

The interesting thing about favourite is the subjectivity with that i.e. I would have no use for the leprechaun, HAARP or some of the other bonkers boxes but others love them. Depends on your style. 

What kind of pedal do you need? Modulation? Delay? Something absolutely nuts and different?


----------



## odourboy (Jul 13, 2021)

On the one hand, there's nothing I really need. I have cheap Chinese digital delay, reverb and MFX pedal,  a nice BBD chorus and also a Source Audio Collider Delay/reverb for quality time domain effects. So im looking for something interesting, a unique take on an effect or does it exceptionally well. The Leprechaun does nothing for me... too weird. OTOH, the BuggFX Daydream looks interesting. Side question... do any of the SPIN projects have a stereo out?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 13, 2021)

odourboy said:


> On the one hand, there's nothing I really need. I have cheap Chinese digital delay, reverb and MFX pedal,  a nice BBD chorus and also a Source Audio Collider Delay/reverb for quality time domain effects. So im looking for something interesting, a unique take on an effect or does it exceptionally well. The Leprechaun does nothing for me... too weird. OTOH, the BuggFX Daydream looks interesting. Side question... do any of the SPIN projects have a stereo out?


The Binaura is stereo in and out, but it hasn’t been released just yet.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 13, 2021)

"_I want something that's useful and exceptional!_"

ARACHNID!

Even before I read that line, the thread title had me chargin' in with:
Module8
or Octagon.

Useful:
    Phaser (Rate, Depth, Regeneration)
    Flanger (Rate, Depth, Regeneration)
    Chorus (Rate, Depth, Voice 2)
    Harmonic Tremolo (Rate, Depth, Spectrum)
    Pulse Tremolo (Rate, Depth)
    Ring Modulation (Carrier #1, Mix, Carrier #2)
    Pitch Modulation (Rate, Depth)
    Auto-Filter (Rate, Depth, Low-Pass / High-Pass)


And the Octagon is equally versatile!

Mod Reverb,
Shimmerverb,
Mod Delay,
Pitch Delay,
Dual Pitch-shift,
Bit Crush,
Harmonic Tremolo,
“Daydream”


Kay Porker Lost Duos!?
Why not both, indeed? In one Pedal!
There's a hack to have 2 EEPROMs in one pedal and you can switch between the two.

SEXY AN' SIXTEEN, MY LITTLE MODULATION, DELAY, & REVERB QUEEN!
Plus some fun with the Ring Modulator and Bit Crusher algos.

BUT WAIT!

THERE'S MORE!


Swap out one of the above EEPROMs for the SPATIALIST, for a great selection of 8 Reverbs...

    Room
    Hall
    Chamber
    Cavern
    Modulated
    Shimmer
    Pitch Verb
    Touch Reverb




Now if only there was a hack to have 3 (THREE) EEPROMs in the one pedal for 24 effects... 
Pffft Payhagorus a piddly trio ...

For me, it's an easy-peasy choice for best FV-1 — Arachnid will help you get a leg over... 8, actually. King of versatility.


PS: Check out the EEPROM-builder page — select the 8 effects you want!


----------



## odourboy (Jul 13, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> The great concept of the arachnid and pythagorus builds are you can use the custom EEPROM service to completely design your own multi effect pedal. So they get my vote. They have conventional sounds available but you can get some more out there pitch shifting patches etc.
> 
> Also the hydra delay is incredible and wont ever leave my board. Oh now I cant choose between the two... I think i'd keep the Hydra if i could only have one actually.
> 
> ...


How does the Hydra compare to the Boonar drum echo?


----------



## odourboy (Jul 13, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> "_I want something that's useful and exceptional!_"
> 
> ARACHNID!
> 
> ...


I already have a SPIN evaluation board which has an 8 effect selection capability. I bet these algorithms could be run in that!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 13, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Now if only there was a hack to have 3 (THREE) EEPROMs in the one pedal for 24 effects...
> Pffft Payhagorus a piddly trio ...


I’ve been saying it for ages— it needs to happen! @PedalPCB come on man, all the cool kids are doing it


----------



## JamieJ (Jul 14, 2021)

odourboy said:


> How does the Hydra compare to the Boonar drum echo?


It’s has similar functionality but the hydra isn’t directly based on the boonar. But it has a similar sound.

The hydras repeats aren’t modulated which the boonar sounds like they are but it’s a great multihead type delay.

There are some demos on YouTube which are fairly good but don’t show it off well enough.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 14, 2021)

So I did a little spelunking into the Arachnid's web of builder-intrigue ...


EEPROM-BUILDER ——————— MODULE8  8️⃣ —— OCTAGON ✳️ —— SPATIALIST ✴️
REV001        — Hypernova                                                     ✳️                ✴️
REV002        — Glimmer                                                         ✳️                ✴️
REV003        — Spring                                              
REV004        — Blackface                                              
REV005        — Brownface                                              
REV006        — Spatialist Room                                                                 ✴️  
REV007        — Spatialist Hall                                                                     ✴️  
REV008        — Spatialist Chamber                                                            ✴️      
REV009        — Spatialist Cavern                                                               ✴️  
REV010        — Spatialist Pitchverb                                                           ✴️      
REV011        — Spatialist Touchverb                                                         ✴️      
PIT001        — Dual Pitch Shifter                                           ✳️                  
PIT002        — Pitch Modulator                      8️⃣                              
FIL001        — LoFi Machine                                                  ✳️
FIL003        — Sample Hold Filter                                              
FIL003        — Filter Modulator                      8️⃣                                        
MOD001    — Chorus                                    8️⃣                      
MOD002    — Flanger                                    8️⃣                  
MOD003    — Phaser                                    8️⃣                      
MOD004    — Tremolo                                              
MOD005    — Harmonic Tremolo                  8️⃣                      ✳️                      
MOD006    — Pulsar                                     8️⃣                      
MOD007    — Ring Mod                               8️⃣                      
DLY001        — DigiDelay                                              
DLY002        — Modulated Delay                                         ✳️                  
DLY003        — Tape Delay                                              
DLY004        — Pitch Delay                                                 ✳️              
DLY005        — Space Delay                              
DLY006        — Kaleidoscope                                             ✳️              
UNI001        — Unison Dual Detune                                              
UNI002        — Unison Modulated                                              
UNI003        — Unison Double Take                                              


As you can see, there is a tiny bit of overlap.
Octagon and Module8 share an algo, Harmonic Tremolo; and the Octagon shares two algos both the shimmer/glimmer and hypernova/modulated-'verb with the Spatialist.

Not all the names in the EEPROM builder match the names in the pre-selected EEPROMs.
I'm guessing these are the corresponding patches:

Hypernova = Modulated Reverb
Glimmer = Shimmer
LoFi Machine = Bit Crusher
Filter Modulator = Auto Filter (maybe the AF is Sample & Hold Filter?)
Kaleidoscope = Daydream (as opposed to Space Delay)​

Any mistakes or needed-corrections to the above?
ex  Maybe instead of the Modulated Filter it's the FS&H = the Auto-filter


----------



## odourboy (Jul 14, 2021)

Are the binary files or better, the source files for these algorithms available here for download? I already have the SPIN SDE installed on my PC and evaluation board and done some programming in the past. It would be great to do my own build. Maybe even some customization.


----------

